# The Psychological Haunt Thread - IDEAS ITT



## Rocky666 (Oct 15, 2010)

So, I've really been thinking about different ways to mess with people inside a haunt. I'm really a fan of those simple but effective techniques to startle someone; wet, black thread hanging from the ceiling, little rubber hose fingers that people brush by in the dark and think it's someone touching them, bright lights mingled with total darkness to rob the people of their sense of sight, shaking walkways, vortex tunnels...so on and so forth.

What I am really interested in doing is trying some new things to mess with people and I thought I run a few ideas by y'all and see what you think. Also, VERY interested in any techniques that you use to trip people out a bit and suspend disbelief.

HEARING VOICES:
Since I have some audio engineering capabilities, I wanted to make a soundtrack that could be wired through the whole haunt and exploit of aural depth perception and the instinct to look towards the direction of a sound. 

The idea being that, at various intervals throughout the haunt, there would be little hidden speakers at various levels, above the patrons, next to them, beneath them. Every so often whispering, children laughing, creaking sounds, whatever, would play through them. By using hard stereo, it's possible to even make a sound "move" through the space, seemingly right past, behind, above or below a visitor. The nice thing about this idea is that it's automatic and, if the soundtrack was done properly, would be sort of different for each person and even on successive trips through the haunt, would be different. This would be a separate audio feed from any other ambient creeper tracks such as rain and thunder. This could also be used to distract guests from upcoming scares...

The nice thing about the pre-recorded concept is that you can add some effects to make certain sounds more ethereal.

Well, that's all I have time for now, will post more ideas later. 

Thoughts, impressions, feedback and suggestions all greatly appreciated.


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

I think that's a great idea! It would creep me out if I thought a monster was walking right past me.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

You should check out www.zombietronix.com I bought there "Othersiders" audio a few years ago and its definitely creepy especially in low to no visibility areas.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 10, 2008)

Sounds like something that I have wanted to do. My issue is coming up with the sound system.... Have you had a thought on that? What are you planning to use?


----------



## Rocky666 (Oct 15, 2010)

Joker:
Thanks for the link to zombietronix, that's similar to what I am thinking. Glad to see they are offering the audio in 2 to 12 channels independently. I listened to the "Othersiders" samples and the subtle one is the closest to what i am imagining.

Lynn:
I have a few ideas...first, I have a 4 channel sound card on my comp which allows me to send 4 separate channels of audio out simultaneously. Each channel could be sent to a different sound system in the house...I am thinking small, powered speakers like you might use on your computer.

The second idea is just to daisy-chain a bunch of small, low power handling passive speakers together out of a single amp (Ohm's law beware) and placing the individual stereo pairs in different areas to spread the sound out and allow the effect to work best.

Either way, the essential ingredient is speaker placement combined with audio that really manipulates the stereo field.

It might be that a combination of the two above methods works best...send two separate stereo channels out of my computers sound card to two separate amps each powering a small array of cheap-o mini speakers. 

I imagine the speakers would be mounted to the backside of the walls of the maze, inside props, or disguised above or below the path.


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm all for the psychological haunt. Even if you use a startle technique, getting someone's mind in "the zone" amplifies it so much. 
Sound is a great piece of the puzzle; whether its straight out spooky music flooding the scene (Shining sound track), ambient sounds (graveyard tracks w/wind, creaking, owls), or like what you have in mind (for me, I use a "whispers" track).
Lighting can also make or break a scene - not only the light you can see, but the shadows you create with it.
Then of course, you can combine the sound and light for the best effects. One scenario I usually set up involves a spotlighted area with sound after emerging from the darkness. I use that as a focal point for the victims; they finally see and hear something, then BANG, I get them from somewhere else.


----------



## Rocky666 (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes, one of my all time, very simple, effects is to have them enter a long hallway with a spotlight at the other end pointing at them. The contrast between the previous darkness and the bright light blinds you temporarily...as they proceed down the hall they lose their vision and fail to see the live actor standing in the darkness beyond the spotlight until it's too late and they are well within the scare-strike zone.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

One thing i think might be cool, don't direct fire the speaker cone at the victims. Rather have the sound reflect of parabolic dish so the sound focus point defined at somewhere in the air.


----------



## dominic81 (Nov 3, 2010)

Anything that can play on the major senses works. The sense of Touch, put some fur patches on a dark walk way with your sounds of critters crawling on the walls, If its dark they have to feel there way out! You have already mentioned dark to light and vice verse. How about hot and cold? The sound of children laughing is spooky enough, if you can manage an echo effect like ghost like spirits running past your guest why not throw some cold air on them, nothing like sending real chills up there spine. If you have guest entering your version of Hades then Heat lamps is a must!! Shoot me a message if I can help further.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I'll be starting my first real haunt this year at the zoo I work at, and I felt that the haunt they did last year lacked any type psychological impact. I'd really like to work some of your ideas into our haunt, but I don't have much experience with that sort of thing (audio engineering). We do have some experienced individuals in that field, and I'd love some examples of what your talking about so we might be able to add it to our haunt for next year. The haunt last year was a bit haphazard with no real direction, just a bunch of things thrown together, and I wanted a specific theme, such as an Island of Doctor Moreau (I think that's how you spell it.), with animal/human gene splicing, and all sorts of grotesque genetic accidents roaming the halls. I'd appreciate anything you can offer.


----------

